# ATI Tool fan speed request



## superfly (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi, i have a x850xt pe in the shuttle sn25p which i control fans using speedfan which makes it almost silent, but the gxf card is still screaming away.(well, just not quiet enough for me)

if i set the gpu fan speed to 0% its silent, but obviously gets too HOT!, i have it underclocked  the gpu for desktop use but still gets too hot at 0%

when i try to set it to 1%,2%,3% or 4 %, it just defualts up to 5%

how can i get it to actually run at maybe 2% which should keep it cool enough (just) but also be real quiet?

thanks in advance.


----------



## superfly (Jan 9, 2006)

and another thing, it would be real nice if when changing from one profile to the next if the fan didnt like go from ???? to 100% whats the point? just makes aloud noise for a few seconds and then ack to normal again.


----------



## Rooke (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe the motor that spins the fan won't turn unless it's turning at 5%?  In other words, that may be the minimum it can spin before it stops altogether. 

Every fan is different (slower/faster), so fan controls have to initially spin the fan at 100% to find what that RPM is so it can calculate lower rates later on.


----------



## infrared (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm, on mine it requires a 25% kick to get the fan turning, and then i can lower it to 18% minimum before it stops again.

I don't really find it neccesary to have 1% increments.


----------



## DenOfEvil (Jan 18, 2006)

I discovered that when computer is turned on from stand-by atiTool doesn't restore fan speed  It works ok when I wake up from hibernate....


----------

